# Stage 15 Spoiler



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

What are eurosport dicking about at? Half way through the stage and they are rabbitting on with a lode of waffle - show us the friggin race


----------



## Shadow (19 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> _What are eurosport dicking about at? _ Half way through the stage and they are rabbitting on with a lode of waffle - show us the friggin race



Not sure! 

It's on now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2010)

Ooh dear, Andy Schleck. Contador entirely right to keep going - that wasn't a mechanical, it was a technical mistake by Schleck - he failed to do his gear-change correctly and dropped his chain.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

Bang out of order from Contador. I will be supporting shleck from now on


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> Bang out of order from Contador. I will be supporting shleck from now on



Not sure about this - there is a difference between a mechanical failure and bad riding - Schleck made a mistake, Contador took advantage of it. Doesn't mean I like Contador though. I don't.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Ooh dear, Andy Schleck. Contador entirely right to keep going - that wasn't a mechanical, it was a technical mistake by Schleck - he failed to do his gear-change correctly and dropped his chain.




He didn't keep going, he attacked!


----------



## biking_fox (19 Jul 2010)

All in the descent skills now - and neither of them renown for being the fastest.


----------



## Sysagent (19 Jul 2010)

Contador should have waited for Schleck, where has the respect gone for the Maillot Jaune in the Tour?

Poor form from Contador imo, even Pharmstrong would have waited for the Yellow Jersey in a situation like this...


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Not sure about this - there is a difference between a mechanical failure and bad riding - Schleck made a mistake, Contador took advantage of it. Doesn't mean I like Contador though. I don't.




I'm not 100% sure it was shifting.....doesn't look like he hits the shifters on the replay...could be wrong though....it is logical that it was a shifting error


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2010)

Well, I'm not sure about it at all having seen the replays. I'll just wait to see what the usual race post-mortems bring out...


----------



## Genman (19 Jul 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Contador should have waited for Schleck, where has the respect gone for the Maillot Jaune in the Tour?
> 
> Poor form from Contador imo, even Pharmstrong would have waited for the Yellow Jersey in a situation like this...



He most certainly would not.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, I'm not sure about it at all having seen the replays. I'll just wait to see what the usual race post-mortems bring out...



Boarman is suggesting Contador was right too; Shleck should have fitted a chain guard but he didn't


----------



## marinyork (19 Jul 2010)

Back of the bike seemed to get a nasty kick. Schleck descended very well. Suppose the controversy takes off the headlines of a wonderful win for Tommy Voeckler, very happy about that.


----------



## biking_fox (19 Jul 2010)

WIll that 39' that Bertie 'stole' make a difference anyway? AS was never going to keep a TT gap that small? or?


----------



## Sysagent (19 Jul 2010)

Genman said:


> He most certainly would not.



He would, that's the respect the Yellow Jersey commands in the Tour...

(well it did when I was a lad)


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Jul 2010)

I think he was right to go, but then I want Bertie to win!

Good to see Menchov and Sanchez benefit too, brings it all a bit closer together...

and the fuss means the French victory is ignored, oh what a shame!!!!!


----------



## Renard (19 Jul 2010)

Cuntador should've waited. He knew he was under the cosh today and if this is what decides the race then its a hollow victory. Gutted for Schleck.


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Jul 2010)

The first incident which comes to mind of people waiting was when Armstrong got felled by some spectator on a climb. In those situations, people always wait.

People wait for punctures, again, not the rider's fault

This may well have been Schleck's fault for a bad shift, or not using the chain guard, so fair enough to attack. Wasn't just Contador, three others went too...


And as Boardman or someone pointed out, everyone waited up for Schleck at the beginning of the race, when he may well have lost many minutes if they hadn't...


----------



## woohoo (19 Jul 2010)

So, did Schleck make any allowance for Contador having a mechanical (broken spoke) over the cobbles last week? 



We missed a great battle today but this hero/villain stuff is OTT.


----------



## Renard (19 Jul 2010)

User3094 said:


> Its a *race*, not a tea party...
> 
> "Oh after you sir,"
> 
> ...



No-one was complaining when big Jan waited when Lance fell and then pulled his feet out of the pedal in 2003.


----------



## Sysagent (19 Jul 2010)

woohoo said:


> So, did Schleck make any allowance for Contador having a mechanical (broken spoke) over the cobbles last week?





The difference being that Contador was on the last 500m of the stage on a totally flat part, in the first week of the Tour...

And he wasn't wearing the Yellow Jersey.


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2010)

That's racing.

To be fair to Contador, he didn't take advantage of Schleck's misfortune. Schleck attacked and Contador responded. When Contador passed Schleck, he didn't know what the problem was (that's what he's just said anyway!). He didn't know it was a mechanical and just continued on the counter-attack.


It's bad luck, and I would prefer the yellow was not taken like that, but that's just the way it goes. I obviously hope the tour is not decided by it either (I don't think it will) but I certainly don't hold Contador in any disrespect for it.


----------



## Renard (19 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> That's racing.
> 
> To be fair to Contador, he didn't take advantage of Schleck's misfortune. Schleck attacked and Contador responded. When Contador passed Schleck, he didn't know what the problem was (that's what he's just said anyway!). He didn't know it was a mechanical and just continued on the counter-attack.
> 
> ...



I suppose you're right. Its just difficult to be philosophical until the dust has settled a bit.


----------



## woohoo (19 Jul 2010)

Sysagent said:


> The difference being that Contador was on the last 500m of the stage on a totally flat part, in the first week of the Tour...
> 
> And he wasn't wearing the Yellow Jersey.






.. and if Contador gets a mechanical in the TT (in yellow) would Schleck stop for the same time to make it all fair?


----------



## Sysagent (19 Jul 2010)

woohoo said:


> .. and if Contador gets a mechanical in the TT (in yellow) would Schleck stop for the same time to make it all fair?



Now you know that wouldn't be the case, stop being pedantic...


----------



## Sysagent (19 Jul 2010)

To quote Robbie Hunter on Twitter:-

*"STG3 Contador never had yellow.ppl it was totally different story..in the peleton if yellow has a problem u wait specially if its a person who can win the tour.. That's how we race!!!"*


----------



## woohoo (19 Jul 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Now you know that wouldn't be the case, stop being pedantic...



So your point is that it is OK for Schleck to take advantage of a mechanical but not Contador or Menchov or Sanchez


----------



## Renard (19 Jul 2010)

Sysagent said:


> To quote Robbie Hunter on Twitter:-
> 
> *"STG3 Contador never had yellow.ppl it was totally different story..in the peleton if yellow has a problem u wait specially if its a person who can win the tour.. That's how we race!!!"*



This is interesting and much more relevant than our opinions. The crowd's reaction didn't sound very positive at the jersey presentation.


----------



## BigSteev (19 Jul 2010)

I think it's a good thing. Now we'll get to see Schleck really have to go on the attack. I been really hoping it won't come down to a boring time trial, to me that's just like F1 drivers waiting for a pit stop to overtake.


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2010)

woohoo said:


> So your point is that it is OK for Schleck to take advantage of a mechanical but not Contador or Menchov or Sanchez



The point is, Contador _didn't_ *take* advantage. Schleck's chain didn't come off and THEN Contador attacked. That would have been taking advantage. Schleck attacked, Contador responded, chain jumped, Contador continued unaware - at that moment - of Schleck's problem. The difference is of timing, a little hair splitting but non-the-less valid. It was just unfortunate and not cynical, imo.


----------



## Svendo (19 Jul 2010)

FWIW, K-edge chain catcher weighs 10 grams, including allowing for the longer bolt. (Got one and new derailleur awaiting fitting in my kitchen.)
If Contador had waited we'd not have seen Schelck's awesome form blowing past the fractured peloton on the remainder of the climb.
I suspect the TT difference will be more than the 41 secs Schleck was originally ahead by anyway, Schleck needs to be adding minutes or good chunks of them to his lead and I don't see that happening yet. Despite his awesome form Contador's matched him move for move or close enough.
I wouldn't be suprised if Contador's toughness and experience will continue to allow him to make small gains in the rest of the Pyrennes, then seal it in final TT.


----------



## woohoo (19 Jul 2010)

Chris Boardman said on the ITV4 coverage that Contador was right to keep going and that Schleck should have had a chain catcher fitted instead saving the few grams weight penalty.



So even the experts (including Phil and Paul) have different views.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> That's racing.
> 
> To be fair to Contador, he didn't take advantage of Schleck's misfortune. Schleck attacked and Contador responded. When Contador passed Schleck, he didn't know what the problem was (that's what he's just said anyway!). He didn't know it was a mechanical and just continued on the counter-attack.
> 
> ...




Shleck was at a standstill when contador attacked.
Contador did not continue at the same pace, he attacked. A clear explosive increase in speed as he passed shleck.
Contador was also in clear view of shleck, and there is no way he could have missed what happened unless he climbs mountains with his eyes closed.



Very unsporting. I liked Contador up until this point - but as Contador said, he has one goal which is to win the yellow overall by paris - no matter what.


----------



## Genman (19 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> The point is, Contador _didn't_ *take* advantage. Schleck's chain didn't come off and THEN Contador attacked. That would have been taking advantage. Schleck attacked, Contador responded, chain jumped, Contador continued unaware - at that moment - of Schleck's problem. The difference is of timing, a little hair splitting but non-the-less valid. It was just unfortunate and not cynical, imo.



Exactly so.


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2010)

If you see footage of Contador being presented with the yellow jersey listen for the boos. it's obviously something that's splitting opinion but booing is not on, imo, in either event.


----------



## Genman (19 Jul 2010)

woohoo said:


> Chris Boardman said on the ITV4 coverage that Contador was right to keep going and that Schleck should have had a chain catcher fitted instead saving the few grams weight penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> *So even the experts (including Phil and Paul) have different views.*



You're just being silly now woohoo.


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> Shleck was at a standstill when contador attacked.



Watch again, seriously. Look BEHIND Schleck, Contador is in full flight after him. Contador got trapped/blocked at the back of the peleton, a rare sleepy moment perhaps!, Schleck came past and accelerated, Contador was initially blocked but went after Schleck asap. He obviously was not going to let him go! Vinokourov was after Schleck so - possibly - blocking Contador's view. Even if not, Contador would have been eyeballs out after Schleck, not looking for jumping chains. When Contador passes Schleck on the left, there's no way he knows it's a mechanical. He doesn't *attack* at that point, he's already going for it. He's not going to concern himself with why Schleck doesn't follow.

Btw, Schleck accepts it as a racing incident.


----------



## woohoo (19 Jul 2010)

Genman said:


> You're just being silly now woohoo.



Ah the missing smiley from the " So even the experts (including Phil and Paul) have different views" comment  


(but at least they are free (to me) on ITV4 and I can continue to avoid paying money to the Murdoch empire – for the time being).


----------



## aJohnson (19 Jul 2010)

http://www.steephill...010&id=20948447

Isn't that Vino who chases Andy? So surely Contador must have known something was up with Andys bike when he suddenly slowed so much.

EDIT: Also, it looks like Contador sees Andy off the bike from the other side when he turns his head.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2010)

There's no doubt Contador knew soon after, what had happened but chose to take advantage. You could argue it was Schleck's mistake but even so it reflects badly on Contador, it's not in the tradition of the race.

Schleck has to attack on the Tourmalet now, should be an exciting stage and he has to beware of Menchov in the final TT.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> Watch again, seriously. Look BEHIND Schleck, Contador is in full flight after him. Contador got trapped/blocked at the back of the peleton, a rare sleepy moment perhaps!, Schleck came past and accelerated, Contador was initially blocked but went after Schleck asap. He obviously was not going to let him go! Vinokourov was after Schleck so - possibly - blocking Contador's view. Even if not, Contador would have been eyeballs out after Schleck, not looking for jumping chains. When Contador passes Schleck on the left, there's no way he knows it's a mechanical. He doesn't *attack* at that point, he's already going for it. He's not going to concern himself with why Schleck doesn't follow.
> 
> Btw, Schleck accepts it as a racing incident.




Contador very, very clearly attacks as he comes round Andy.
Very, very clearly.


----------



## Genman (19 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> There's no doubt Contador knew soon after, what had happened but chose to take advantage. You could argue it was Schleck's mistake but even so it reflects badly on Contador, it's not in the tradition of the race.
> 
> Schleck has to attack on the Tourmalet now, should be an exciting stage and he has to beware of Menchov in the final TT.



Try Googling Beloki or Simeoni if you want an insight into ' the tradition of the race ''


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

aJohnson said:


> http://www.steephill...010&id=20948447
> 
> Isn't that Vino who chases Andy? So surely Contador must have known something was up with Andys bike when he suddenly slowed so much.
> 
> EDIT: Also, it looks like Contador sees Andy off the bike from the other side when he turns his head.




There, everybody watch this link. You can pause, rewind etc...

Schleck attacks, Vino follows. Shleck has a mechanical and contador is with all the other riders as they start to pass him. Seconds later Contador is off the front having launched a full blown attack. There is no mistake to be made, Contador attacked Schleck when schleck was putting his foot on the ground - therefore, obviously stopped. There is no excuse to say Contador missed what happened either as he rubs shoulders with Schleck as schleck is standing.


----------



## Genman (19 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> There, everybody watch this link. You can pause, rewind etc...
> 
> Schleck attacks, Vino follows. Shleck has a mechanical and contador is with all the other riders as they start to pass him. Seconds later Contador is off the front having launched a full blown attack. There is no mistake to be made, Contador attacked Schleck when schleck was putting his foot on the ground - therefore, obviously stopped. There is no excuse to say Contador missed what happened either as he rubs shoulders with Schleck as schleck is standing.



It wasn't a mechanical or any such Sherwenism, it was a cocked up change or a badly set up bike. Either way it's a race not a charity event.


----------



## Renard (19 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> There, everybody watch this link. You can pause, rewind etc...
> 
> Schleck attacks, Vino follows. Shleck has a mechanical and contador is with all the other riders as they start to pass him. Seconds later Contador is off the front having launched a full blown attack. There is no mistake to be made, Contador attacked Schleck when schleck was putting his foot on the ground - therefore, obviously stopped. There is no excuse to say Contador missed what happened either as he rubs shoulders with Schleck as schleck is standing.



Don't forget he is wired up too so the team car would know exactly what is happening.


----------



## iAmiAdam (19 Jul 2010)

Right, what have I missed?


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> Right, what have I missed?



Nothing.


----------



## Team Fiwip (19 Jul 2010)

A great deal by the sounds of it, alls not lost though you may just have time to catch Wiggins finishing


----------



## iAmiAdam (19 Jul 2010)

Good stuff, normal viewing will be resumed tomorrow.


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> Contador very, very clearly attacks as he comes round Andy.
> Very, very clearly.



We've not been watching the same race then! Contador was committed before he came past.

Contador was at the back off the peleton when AS passed him but is well ahead of the peleton when he passes AS. This means he had upped his pace considerably in pursuit of AS, no? He was responding to the attack some time before AS's chain comes off. And he'd have been at full pelt. I seriously doubt, and give Contador the benefit of that doubt, he knew that the reason for AS's slowing was a mechanical. I doubt any of the race directors knew what had happened for some time either. He was by no means the only rider to go for it either. I didn't notice Menchov or Sanchez hanging about.

I was dubious when I first saw it but after I had listened to Laurent Jalabert offer his opinion, I agreed that it was just an unfortunate racing incident. It's a real shame for AS because I reckon he could have had Contador there. He definitely had got the jump on him.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

Did you watch the link?
Bertie attacks the mechanical, no doubt about it


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2010)

You have your opinion and I have mine. I've formed mine by listening to what other have said when viewing with the replays. As I said, initially I was sceptical.

However, it's clear we're not going to agree on this one so I think we'd best just leave it at that. Ok?


----------



## frank9755 (19 Jul 2010)

We don't know yet why Schlek's chain came off and we can argue about Contador's ethics but, if Saxo team hadn't burned up all their other riders, Schlek would not have lost as much time.  I think that was the key tactical error.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> Did you watch the link?
> Bertie attacks the mechanical, no doubt about it



But it wasn't a _mechanical _(which would be an unfortunate problem cause by equipment failure or poor bike set up) but a _mistake_ by Schleck resulting from his own failure to change gear properly. Schleck and his manager, Riis, both fully accept the result today.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/riis-preaches-calm-in-aftermath-of-schlecks-disappointment


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> You have your opinion and I have mine. I've formed mine by listening to what other have said when viewing with the replays. As I said, initially I was sceptical.
> 
> However, it's clear we're not going to agree on this one so I think we'd best just leave it at that. Ok?




haha, agreed


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> But it wasn't a _mechanical _(which would be an unfortunate problem cause by equipment failure or poor bike set up) but a _mistake_ by Schleck resulting from his own failure to change gear properly. Schleck and his manager, Riis, both fully accept the result today.
> 
> http://www.cyclingne...-disappointment




Ok that's true..... but it was still an extremely unfortunate inccident where lady luck had a major hand of play.


Anyway, Contador has more or less got the yellow in the bag now, unless he blows up during stage 17.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2010)

Genman said:


> Try Googling Beloki or Simeoni if you want an insight into ' the tradition of the race ''



I'll change it to, in the best tradition of the race, then and I don't need to Google them, I know who they are.


----------



## Sysagent (19 Jul 2010)

Just watched the highlights program, it looks like Andy hit a bump in the road causing his rear wheel to lift and as a consequence his chain flipped off.


----------



## Chuffy (19 Jul 2010)

Much as I would have liked to see Contador stop and wait he was on the vinegar strokes of a ferocious response to Schleck's attack. I'm not sure that anyone of us would have the strength of mind to pull back and wait under those circumstances. Plus, Sanchez and Menchov would also have to hold back and I'm not sure Bertie would have been prepared to count on that.

It's a shame that Schleck lost it like that but no shame on Bertie.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Just watched the highlights program, it looks like Andy hit a bump in the road causing his rear wheel to lift and as a consequence his chain flipped off.




I think that was more the chain jamming it all up


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> it was still an extremely unfortunate inccident where lady luck had a major hand of play.



Now that, I agree with!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Jul 2010)

Well my opinion is he should have waited, he beat Andy not on his ability as a climber but because Andy had a mechanical problem. 



I would not want to win like that.

On the telly it said it took him 32 seconds to get going again, much similar to what Contador won by.


----------



## Chuffy (19 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> Now that, I agree with!


Stopped clocks etc...


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2010)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well my opinion is he should have waited, he beat Andy not on his ability as a climber but because Andy had a mechanical problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree with that, if not have waited, he need not have worked with Sanchez and Menchov. If he needs to take advantage of others bad fortune in order to win the race or relieve the pressure he's feeling he's a poorer racer for it.


----------



## Chrisc (19 Jul 2010)

It should make for a good fight tomorrow tho whatever your take on the rights or wrongs of the naughty Bertie - dozy Andy debacle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2010)

It's a shame for the jersey to change hands over a slipped chain rather than racing - all part of the drama though. 

Little moment for Voeckler too where he nearly lost it towards the end. Phew!


----------



## jpembroke (19 Jul 2010)

Tommy Voeckler won the stage by the way, in case anyone missed it. A top bloke and a gutsy rider (even if he does look a bit like Bono).


----------



## Chuffy (19 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> I pretty much agree with that, if not have waited, he need not have worked with Sanchez and Menchov. If he needs to take advantage of others bad fortune in order to win the race or relieve the pressure he's feeling he's a poorer racer for it.


I think the moment had passed by that point. Didn't Menchov and Sanchez lead Contador up to the summit? No-one seems to be censuring_ them_ for not waiting.

So glad that I've got Thursday afternoon booked off work....

Edit
Bjarne Riis' take on things.
"I don’t know. Was it possible for Contador to wait in that situation, with [Samuel] Sanchez [Euskaltel] and [Denis] Menchov [Rabobank] attacking? He has to follow those guys, for sure. He might not need to pull [with them] or attack, but he has to follow those guys."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2010)

jpembroke said:


> Tommy Voeckler won the stage by the way, in case anyone missed it. A top bloke and a gutsy rider (even if he does look a bit like Bono).



I think he's got more of a touch of Robin Williams, so to speak.


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2010)

Good point. It was a damned fine ride by the Harry Enfield lookalike.


----------



## Chuffy (19 Jul 2010)

Same that Melman loses yellow. I like cycling giraffes.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I think the moment had passed by that point. Didn't Menchov and Sanchez lead Contador up to the summit? No-one seems to be censuring_ them_ for not waiting.
> 
> So glad that I've got Thursday afternoon booked off work....



Sammy Sanchez is more to blame than Menchov....it was mentioned by those of us who were using "chat" at the time


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> The point is, Contador _didn't_ *take* advantage. Schleck's chain didn't come off and THEN Contador attacked. That would have been taking advantage. Schleck attacked, Contador responded, chain jumped, Contador continued unaware - at that moment - of Schleck's problem. The difference is of timing, a little hair splitting but non-the-less valid. It was just unfortunate and not cynical, imo.


That's how I saw it too.


----------



## Willo (19 Jul 2010)

Togley said:


> Cuntador should've waited. He knew he was under the cosh today and if this is what decides the race then its a hollow victory. Gutted for Schleck.



I think it a real shame that such a decisive day was down to this. I was pretty neutral but have enjoyed Schleck in this tour and thought he was looking very good today. Suppose we'll never know now whether he could've gained any time in the GC today. Not sure there's enough left for him to do it now, but here's hoping he can pull out a massive day on the Tourmalet. Here's hoping.


----------



## iAmiAdam (19 Jul 2010)

What happened to Schleck? He's in my road.cc team. I got points from him too.


----------



## Foghat (20 Jul 2010)

Double arse.

Good to see some full-on descending, though (well, a bit - the adverts meant a lot was missed). And the side view from the helicopter of the ill-fated attack showed just how fast the riders actually are on these climbs when they lay the power down.

Hopefully Schleck will be super-angry tomorrow and isolate Contador in a do-or-die big-stage exploit starting on the early climbs. Sadly, the days of such exploits seem to be long gone, though. Easy for me to say, of course!


----------



## MacB (20 Jul 2010)

I watched various clips, listened to several analysis and I got the impression that Schleck made an error and therefore Contador was right to carry on. That's assuming the info/guesses I read are accurate:-

Schleck in small ring mid cog launches attack while shifting to smaller cogs,ends up at small/small and then, under load, tries to jump to big ring, possibly double shifting at same time. Due to extreme angle, torque, etc, the chain jumps and ships.

If that's right then I'd have said rider error, I know their gear is all top notch and finely tuned but it's still asking a lot of a front ring change. I'd have thought getting to big ring and big cog then attacking, so that shifts are rear only, would have made more sense. Or maybe he was trying to mask his intent, or maybe I've been reading too many internet theories!!!!


----------



## Foghat (20 Jul 2010)

MacB said:


> I watched various clips, listened to several analysis and I got the impression that Schleck made an error and therefore Contador was right to carry on. That's assuming the info/guesses I read are accurate:-
> 
> *Schleck in small ring mid cog launches attack while shifting to smaller cogs,ends up at small/small and then, under load, tries to jump to big ring, possibly double shifting at same time.* Due to extreme angle, torque, etc, the chain jumps and ships.
> 
> If that's right then I'd have said rider error, I know their gear is all top notch and finely tuned but it's still asking a lot of a front ring change. I'd have thought getting to big ring and big cog then attacking, so that shifts are rear only, would have made more sense. Or maybe he was trying to mask his intent, or maybe I've been reading too many internet theories!!!!



I watched it pretty closely. He was in the small chainring and there was no left-lever action until after the chain problem first occurred (i.e. until when he was trying to get the chain back on) - the motorbike camera footage from the bike just in front of him showed it was definitely right-lever action on its own that caused the mishap, which as you say was Schleck's error.


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Jul 2010)

That's why Schleck is angry, he made a mistake and is now trying to blame others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2010)

Foghat said:


> I watched it pretty closely. He was in the small chainring and there was no left-lever action until after the chain problem first occurred (i.e. until when he was trying to get the chain back on) - the motorbike camera footage from the bike just in front of him showed it was definitely right-lever action on its own that caused the mishap, which as you say was Schleck's error.


Why is trying to change gear "Schleck's error"?


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Jul 2010)

I don`t read that as _Schlecks _fault, more just bad luck. He tried to break away and it backfired, I really don`t see the problem in then taking advantage of that. Lucky for Mr Contador however as he was not looking comfortable.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (20 Jul 2010)

Seriously though... professional rider, over 30 seconds to get a chain back on????? I know the adrenaline must have been rushing, but still....


----------



## e-rider (20 Jul 2010)

I like the opinions that he didn't change gear correctly - he's a pro; AND how many ways are there to click a lever?

I also like the idea that a bump in the road caused his rear wheel to lift!!!

CCers are lengendary.


----------



## Foghat (20 Jul 2010)

tundragumski said:


> I like the opinions that he didn't change gear correctly - he's a pro; AND how many ways are there to click a lever?



Yep, textbook pro gear change, that.

Read what MacB wrote about changing gear under load and chain line etc. There was no double-shifting and no shift to the big ring until afterwards, when Schleck was trying to get the chain back on, but the fluffed gear change was definitely the cause of the problem, as the from-the-front footage shows Schleck making the short lever-push for a SRAM Doubletap shift to a higher gear (smaller sprocket) just as the chain-jump occurs. 

It seems quite possible too, that the gear change was unintentional, and occurred because the gear lever got pushed accidentally as his index finger position changed slightly as the bar angle changed with the right-to-left swing of the bike during his out-of-the-saddle full-on effort. This would fit with the shift being made under too much load and jumping in such a way as to come off the chainring, and the mechanic's confirmation he was in a very small sprocket plus the corroborative footage of him standing there with the chain on a small sprocket mean the chain angle wasn't great either. These unintended shifts caused by the finger moving the lever accidentally do occur, even at professional level, and while it was a basic error, it was bad luck to happen when the chain was under full load.


----------



## Noodley (20 Jul 2010)

Roche doesn't seem best pleased with Gadret:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/roche-furious-at-gadret-for-not-helping-with-tyre


----------



## Stange (20 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Roche doesn't seem best pleased with Gadret:
> 
> http://www.cyclingne...lping-with-tyre


They don't mince their words this lot do they? Makes a nice change....


----------



## zacklaws (21 Jul 2010)

And we finally have Hitler's opinion of the matter:-


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0gAGrPUQCo


----------

